# Angeln in Tschechien am Lipno, Apostille für staatlichen Angelschein erforderlich?



## Fischohmat (11. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen!!

Meine Frage steht eigentlich schon im Titel.
Bin seit ein paar Tage auf der Suche nach Infos zum staatlichen Angelschein und wie man den in Tschechien bekommt.

Es ist immer wieder die Rede von der so genannten Apostille für den deutschen Angelschein, also quasi eine Beglaubigung für das Ausland.
Ich müsste für diese Apostille laut Landratsamt zuerst zu meiner Gemeinde, dann zum Landratsamt und anschließend nach München zur Regierung von Oberbayern. Das ist doch wahnsinn.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich diese Apostille wirklich brauche?

Ich würde jetzt ungern nach Tschechien fahren und keine Angelkarte bekommen bzw. die Apostille aufwendig besorgen und dann evtl. gar nicht brauchen. 
Das ganze ist natürlich auch wieder etwas knapp weil wir diesen Freitag 14.08.2015 schon losfahren.

danke schon mal
Mario


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien am Lipno, Apostille für staatlichen Angelschein erforderlich*

Ich war schon Jahre nicht mehr dort. Bin damals mit meinem Angelschein und Personalausweis zum jeweiligen Angelshop gegangen und habe nach Vorlage beider Dokumente und dem erklären via Kalender meine Wochenkarte bekommen.....


----------



## densel (14. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien am Lipno, Apostille für staatlichen Angelschein erforderlich*

Hi Mario, 
Wie ist das jetzt in Tschechien mit angelscheinen? Braucht man Apostille?


----------



## siluro 1211 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien am Lipno, Apostille für staatlichen Angelschein erforderlich*

Hallo,


die Frage ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Ich war am Orlik Stausee und habe einfach nur gegen Vorlage meines Personal-Ausweises eine Wochenkarte bekommen.


In der Gegend um Cheb benötigte ich vom Rathaus eine Art tschechischen Fischerschein, mit dem ich anschließend an dem Gewässer die Karte bekommen habe...! Gegen Vorlage von meinem Jahresfischerschein. Also den Jahresfischerschein musste ich im Rathaus vorlegen.


Mein Tipp: erkundige dich dort wo du fischen möchtest, leider wird das in Tschechien nicht überall gleich gehandelt.


Ich habe mir in Cheb gleich einen 10 Jahres Schein für 20€ ausstellen lassen. Dann hast du eine Weile Ruhe.


Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.


Gruß Mike


----------

